# pressure wash engine bay



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

hi all,

was wondering if anyone had any tips to pressure washing my engine bay?

like do's and don'ts 

as im not entirely sure how to do it safely just wanted some tips. 

thanks guys!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Disconnect the battery and bag everything electrical up really good then use gunk but don't use too much water....g101 cleaner also good.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

I will do that. I've got a can of gunk to spray on the engine to degrease it. I was thinking of using my pressure washer to wash it off then dry it with a old towel. what are your thoughts to that?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah should be ok just try and use a little watr as possible and would avoid direct blasting on anything....sometimes better just to use open hose if the gunk has done the job.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

ok, thanks for that  I will give that a go this evening weather dependant of course (typical British weather)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh and dont soak the filters....make sure they are bagged up too....enjoy:thumbsup:

Get some before and aftershots


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

yh I was going to bag the filter too 

thanks yeah I will get some before and after shots. hopefully it will come out looking great


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

You can use engine degreaser spray, leave it to soak for a few minutes then use the jet wash afterwards, make sure you dry all the excess water


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

one of those heated pressure washers is worth hiring IMO...


----------



## F4S4N (Sep 22, 2013)

Stronger products - lesser water pressure IMO

Minimizes risk of water issues


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

When I got back from Spain I had to give my bay a clean, I just used some soapy water and a paint brush for all the hard to reach bits, gave it a good wipe over with a damp rag and it looked as good as new.


----------



## Scott_f91 (Oct 3, 2013)

iv always been too scared to pressure wash my engine bay lol 

always been an injection of elbow grease for me lol


----------



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

I am also looking to clean my engine bay.

I have all the right products, but the problem is, I dont know what areas to bag up.

I know that the filters etc have to be bagged up but I am a noob and I have no idea where all these parts are. haha

Does someone have a photo of the r35 engine bay with the areas highlighted/circled that need to be bagged up?

I think this would be a handy sticky to have in this section of the forum!!!

Cheers


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I personally do mine by hand. Don't like the idea of water sitting in any crevices

Danny


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sitting water in crevices you say?! Leaf blower time. Blam!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

There you are guys..

Polished Bliss: Metro Vac Air Force Blaster Demo Video - YouTube

Polished Bliss are awesome..


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a great bit of kit.:thumbsup:


----------

